# Mahoning River Report 3/4/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning Everyone! 

I wanted to take some time to relay some reports that have come to us over the last 4-5 days that I thought were worth sharing. 

Walleye below Milton:

-About every two days we are hearing that people are getting 1-3 walleyes below the spillway. This tends to depend heavily on the flow at the time they are fishing, but yesterday we heard of bigger fish being caught in the late morning early afternoon. It seems to have improved since our last report but as most of you know it can be hit or miss depending on the flow and the angler (wading, fishing from shore, fishing from the rails, etc.). It's still far from the peak that we typically see about March 15th but seems to be ahead of schedule this year. 

Walleye in the River near our shop: 

-We normally do not see many fish being caught until after the fish are done at Milton or the Musky move into the spillway area near Milton. We are probably still 7-14 days out. 

Walleye at the 224 Causeway:

-This follows the same timeline as the walleye near us in the river. Still about 7-14 days out. 

Perch:

We have seen a bunch of perch still being caught near the Greenbower/Rockhill area bridges, including 4 Fish Ohio perch (12+") in the last 3 days. Anglers are using jigs in combination with nightcrawlers or red worms. 

Hope that helps you all pick your spots and plan accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Thise 


Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I wanted to take some time to relay some reports that have come to us over the last 4-5 days that I thought were worth sharing.
> 
> ...


Those FO perch wowza!

Yes, a week out for walleyes....ideal weather pattern....rain with warm temps....Next week will be ideal.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I wanted to take some time to relay some reports that have come to us over the last 4-5 days that I thought were worth sharing.
> 
> ...


Oh musky at West Beanch dam should be on fire now....that's the West Branch of the Mahoning River...lol....still on topic!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I wanted to take some time to relay some reports that have come to us over the last 4-5 days that I thought were worth sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Full Worm Moon March 9th


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey when is tall tales opening?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> hey when is tall tales opening?


They have been opening on weekends....9.till noon
...check their Facebook page!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> hey when is tall tales opening?


Morning! With the weather looking the way that it is, we will probably open 3/16 M-F on limited hours. We are averaging less than a customer every 2 hours so we are trying to be conservative on our timing. Also, we are really short on staff this week as we are going to do two seperate shows (Ravenna Marine on 3/14 and the MAPS Museum show on 3/14 and 3/15) which would allow us to finish up those shows and be back in the shop on 3/16.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

The wife gave me my allowance so I'm going to try to make it Sunday and spend it all. Do you still have minnows


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Mike Hatfield said:


> The wife gave me my allowance so I'm going to try to make it Sunday and spend it all. Do you still have minnows


Yes Sir!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Just need some flow now....come on rain...this rain could be the start!!!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

That's the magic temp


----------

